

Visual C++ 2012 (VC 11 Beta) statically linked applications to run on Windows XP - AndreyKarpov
http://tedwvc.wordpress.com/2012/03/11/how-to-get-visual-c-2012-vc-11-beta-statically-linked-crt-and-mfc-applications-to-run-on-windows-xp/

======
codgercoder
And developers are still putting up with Microsoft why?

